# hep to find



## dudlez (Sep 28, 2010)

hi everyone. need some help: have anyone ever seen a good sandstone figures manufacturer around phuket??? 
im not asking about shops e.t.c. where you can see it (only if it is not a huge one whith dozens of carings and sandstone works in it)


----------

